# ANY SLINGERS OUT THERE (OTHER THAN BULL)?



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Mar 15, 2018)

Made a cotton chord sling, threw my first rock that actually went straight this AM.. Would like to contact those that have actual exp. in slinging or slaying Goliaths..


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 16, 2018)

Took about 1 wk. of golf balls with a 23" sling to be able to "toss" them with consistency. Saw a dude slinging marsh-mellows. Made a 15" sling, cleared a path in the living room, set up a cardboard Elvis. and zip (they're fast) 5 or 6 marsh-mellows at him during commercials. Poor guy, I seem to hit him in the nuts a lot. My accuracy isn't great but my ability to throw, using different styles, has jumped ahead.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 22, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> Took about 1 wk. of golf balls with a 23" sling to be able to "toss" them with consistency. Saw a dude slinging marsh-mellows. Made a 15" sling, cleared a path in the living room, set up a cardboard Elvis. and zip (they're fast) 5 or 6 marsh-mellows at him during commercials. Poor guy, I seem to hit him in the nuts a lot. My accuracy isn't great but my ability to throw, using different styles, has jumped ahead.


I wanna buy a slingshot off of Amazon and go squirrel hunting. I heard they're pretty tasty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

i made one a while back and played with it, never got proficient at it, but it was fun to fool with...now you got me thinking about it again...


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i made one a while back and played with it, never got proficient at it, but it was fun to fool with...now you got me thinking about it again...


Why do so many people have that profile pic of the duck-horse? What's the story with that?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

a giant among men used this avatar, of a breeding project he had. he was recently given a temporary month long ban, unfairly, most of us feel. so this is an act of solidarity till he comes back.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a giant among men used this avatar, of a breeding project he had. he was recently given a temporary month long ban, unfairly, most of us feel. so this is an act of solidarity till he comes back.


Fides et unitatis. Alts are always an option until the post block/ban is over. Thanks for the info. I'm wondering if it is easy to get post blocked/banned on this website.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

stay out of the political section and its almost impossible, step into to it, and its almost unavoidable.

"_RIU political forums. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious._"


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Why do so many people have that profile pic of the duck-horse? What's the story with that?


I've wondered that myself ? (although I don't get out much anymore)

I have a slingshot too, a wrist Rocket, haven't thought about it for years but its pretty awesome! I was a pretty good shot with it too, I've got the steel balls and the white ones that shatter for ammo


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I've wondered that myself ? (although I don't get out much anymore)
> 
> I have a slingshot too, a wrist Rocket, haven't thought about it for years but its pretty awesome! I was a pretty good shot with it too, I've got the steel balls and the white ones that shatter for ammo


I've watched videos on youtube where people go rabbit and squirrel hunting with a slingshot. Makes me wanna hit a squirrel in the head, skin it, grill it, and eat it. I'm so savage.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I wanna buy a slingshot off of Amazon and go squirrel hunting. I heard they're pretty tasty.


A sling-shot needs a bit of practice to hit a squirrel at much beyond 20'. Good luck. I never liked squirrel much. Might have been how we cooked it. Rabbit is better IMO.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> A sling-shot needs a bit of practice to hit a squirrel at much beyond 20'. Good luck. I never liked squirrel much. Might have been how we cooked it. Rabbit is better IMO.


I've never had squirrel. Had some rabbit a long, long time ago. Way back in the day, although I don't think it was meat, but rather, an organ.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> stay out of the political section and its almost impossible, step into to it, and its almost unavoidable.
> View attachment 4140320
> "_RIU political forums. You will never find a more wretched hive of scum and villainy. We must be cautious._"


In the old days.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i made one a while back and played with it, never got proficient at it, but it was fun to fool with...now you got me thinking about it again...


Make a short one. Accuracy improves quickly.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> In the old days.


What do you mean?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

that it used to be full of real TROLLS...but they got old, and retired. the new trolls are good at causing trouble and ingratiating themselves to mods, but that's about it


----------



## NaturalFarmer (May 23, 2018)

I grew one last year. Worked well with some kentucky windage. Even got a fox who was stealing a chicken. He turned around twenty feet later and ran back and grabbed it but I slowed him down some.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

NaturalFarmer said:


> I grew one last year. Worked well with some kentucky windage. Even got a fox who was stealing a chicken. He turned around twenty feet later and ran back and grabbed it but I slowed him down some.
> View attachment 4140398


Did you hit it in the head?


----------



## NaturalFarmer (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> Did you hit it in the head?


Poorly placed hind quarter shot with a 3/8" stainless nut (its what I had on hand). He looked back at me real pissed off like before grabbing the bird again.

He is now my fert for pumpkins but no thanks to the sling.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I've watched videos on youtube where people go rabbit and squirrel hunting with a slingshot. Makes me wanna hit a squirrel in the head, skin it, grill it, and eat it. I'm so savage.


Yeah that's pretty hardcore.  The old Chinese guy next door goes to the park and throws rocks to kill them to make his chop suey, just sayin'


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Yeah that's pretty hardcore.  The old Chinese guy next door goes to the park and throws rocks to kill them to make his chop suey, just sayin'


I would imagine it is pretty delicious. Some grilled trout, grilled squirrel, grilled rabbit, and maybe even some vegetables like asparagus and/or potatoes to also go on the grill. It's the simpler things in life, ya know?


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> I would imagine it is pretty delicious. Some grilled trout, grilled squirrel, grilled rabbit, and maybe even some vegetables like asparagus and/or potatoes to also go on the grill. It's the simpler things in life, ya know?


I'm with you on the trout! I haven't been fishing in a long time.. made up for it in my youth, but I miss it now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 23, 2018)

you can't just fry up a squirrel, not enough on them, you have to cook it off the bones and make squirrel stew.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Skeet Kuhn Dough said:


> What do you mean?


I joined ROI around 2009 and probably lurked for a year before that. Up until around 2014? it was the old west, few rules to speak of and no civility towards those stupid enough to disagree with your position.The mods. then went on an "Everyone clean up your act" campaign. It had some success and took a lot of what might be called "combativeness" out of the site. What is allowed has drifted around a bit but posts currently are thin gruel to what went back and forth before the clean up.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that it used to be full of real TROLLS...but they got old, and retired. the new trolls are good at causing trouble and ingratiating themselves to mods, but that's about it


You forgot to mentioned those real trolls were real dumb.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't just fry up a squirrel, not enough on them, you have to cook it off the bones and make squirrel stew.


That's how I did it but it was take it or leave it. Ever tried putting one on a stick and letting an open fire cook it? Lots of peeps in foreign countries cook small rodents that way.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you can't just fry up a squirrel, not enough on them, you have to cook it off the bones and make squirrel stew.


But I've watched youtube videos where they hits squirrels in the head with their pellets, which kills it, then they skin it, put it on the grill, and eat that sucker.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (May 23, 2018)

A.K.A. Overgrowem said:


> That's how I did it but it was take it or leave it. Ever tried putting one on a stick and letting an open fire cook it? Lots of peeps in foreign countries cook small rodents that way.


Rotisserie over an open fire


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (May 23, 2018)

Back on the slinging front: Practiced the overhand for the first time today. My ability/accuracy rate using this style is about 30% good slings, 10% grounders and pop-ups, and the rest misses and wild pitches. At my beginner level this seems a more powerful style than sidearm and underhand. Straight overhand accuracy shouldn't be real difficult either. Any person, place,or thing hit by this style is going to get a nasty ching.


----------



## A.K.A. Overgrowem (Jun 28, 2018)

Marshmallows kill Elvis. Death by a thousand cuts. Had to lop the head off my life-size cardboard Elvis target last week. His neck gave out due to the hits, had to do surgery and rehang him by the shoulders. Today his left leg fell off. Guess he will make it till the dents in his chest start to punch thru. Signs of improvement: most of the "shot" is near the bottom of the target rather than scattered all over down range.


----------



## too larry (Sep 15, 2018)

Sorry for posting in an old thread. But. . . . .

I have some slingshot experience. Both the old twirly giant killing kind, and the elastic band wrist rocket kind. Killed a few birds with them, but that's it. 

As far as cooking rodents, I've been doing that for a long time. Squirrel is best fried if they are pretty young. If old and tough, you can smother fry them for a long time to make them tender. They will cook on a grill, but they get tough real easy.

Rabbits can be cooked hundreds of ways. I've used most of them. They have enough fat that they do grill pretty good.

Also ate possum once, and coon more times than I can count. Coon can be cooked anyway that pork would be. Possum is greasy, so when my granny made it for me, she baked it in the oven on a broiler with a bunch of sweet potatoes. It was real good.


----------

